# 1939 mercury pacemaker project new pics.



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2012)

well i got the pins on the tank and fenders but still working on some small details that need paint. rims need lacing also will be done later. im building kitchen cabs at the moment. so it will be later. i thought i post some new pics of the project in its current state.  i went with white pins.  i know, against white but it looks classey i think. i put the repop light lenses and they turned out nice i think.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 22, 2012)

Great job on a gorgeous paint job on a gorgeous bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It's really coming together, well gorgeous....


----------



## Boris (Sep 22, 2012)

Just like what Gary said. Great job! Great bike! Work on the cabinets when it's raining. This is the weather that you've been waiting for. Just in case you forgot what you've been missing, it's another Saturday night in Hickville and the locals (idiots) have been shootin' up a storm.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2012)

thank you very much.   i really like the optional marroon color. i could not make up my mind on the pins so i said what the f==== go white... it makes it pop out and really is better in person. I only pin striped the tank and the rack since the rest really did not need a accent on it in my opinion.  it will be done soon possibly the middle of oct.  just some small paint work and buff out/decals, rims and it will be ready for a test ride.  cant wait !


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 23, 2012)

Such a cool bike!! You're doing a great job!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2012)

thank you....


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

finally the fenders are almost ready. done striping and now some buffing and a small chip repair... yes i chipped it by accident but its fixable. anyway here are some new pics for those who are into restorations.  i did a fine pinstripe on the edge and i say it  really pops out great!   well i think im going to use screw rivits on this one for something different plus im lazy and tired of the stress of installing them.  next the final install of the braces and decals and small parts to the tank.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 30, 2012)

It's looking GREAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

thank you very much..


----------



## dogdart (Sep 30, 2012)

A great job on a super sweet bike


----------



## RJWess (Sep 30, 2012)

Definitely one the top bikes when comes to styling, really love the deco look.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks alot.  love that deco style also.  cant wait to ride it.


----------

